# HP Pavilion dv8000 heat problem



## ryguy5 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have been having this problem for a while now, but its only when watching video's online. I like watching Hulu and renting movies from iTunes & Amazon, but I'm afraid to since my dv8000 will shut down. The fan almost constantly runs loud all the time, I can hear it from other rooms even. I have a cooling pad underneath with fans that help circulate air, but this doesn't seem to help that much.

My next thing is to get a can of air and blow out the vent on the bottom and rear of the computer. I would kind of like to take it apart to get the dust out, but I don't really know where to even start. I'm also a little weary of taking it apart since I need my computer for school. I can run a lot of various programs fine (fan just runs really loud) such as, Adobe Creative Suite, AutoCAD, ArchiCAD and a lot of other programs that are tough to run. The problem seems to occur when watching movies or online videos.

If anyone can direct me where to start or any tips besides blowing air, I would appreciate it. I also saw about replacing the heat sink, but I have no idea what heat sink even looks like or where its found. Thanks.


----------



## Seejay89 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm in the exact same boat as you, humming noise is like a freezer, very warm beside the battery/fan, cuts out as though you have just removed the battery pack. I'm going to source and replace the fan to see if that does the trick. I'll keep in touch and let you know


----------



## beut (Jan 4, 2009)

Seejay89 said:


> I'm in the exact same boat as you, humming noise is like a freezer, very warm beside the battery/fan, cuts out as though you have just removed the battery pack. I'm going to source and replace the fan to see if that does the trick. I'll keep in touch and let you know


The fan is not a problem, that the way the new bios keeps the fan run constantly
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/08/02/bios-fix-for-nvidia-gpu-problems-may-be-other-type-of-fix/
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080910-nvidia-sued-over-notebook-gpu-failures.html
http://www.uberpulse.com/us/2008/08...he_chip_recall_impeccable_but_messy_video.php


----------



## Seejay89 (Jan 9, 2009)

beut said:


> The fan is not a problem, that the way the new bios keeps the fan run constantly
> http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/08/02/bios-fix-for-nvidia-gpu-problems-may-be-other-type-of-fix/
> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080910-nvidia-sued-over-notebook-gpu-failures.html
> http://www.uberpulse.com/us/2008/08...he_chip_recall_impeccable_but_messy_video.php


so the NVIDIA chip is the source to the problem? 

I'd be aswell just taking out the two hard drives and getting rid of the laptop then, I've had it for nearly 3 years so the warranty is well out of the question.


----------



## John20082 (Jan 9, 2009)

The S-video port on my laptop is not working with vidoe camera. What can I do? Is there anyone who can help me in the case?


----------



## beut (Jan 4, 2009)

John20082 said:


> The S-video port on my laptop is not working with vidoe camera. What can I do? Is there anyone who can help me in the case?


S-video port works as VGA port, you need to use Fn+F4 to toggle between lcd and external display. It won't switch automatically.


----------



## beut (Jan 4, 2009)

ryguy5 said:


> I
> If anyone can direct me where to start or any tips besides blowing air, I would appreciate it. I also saw about replacing the heat sink, but I have no idea what heat sink even looks like or where its found. Thanks.


Select your model, then choose FRU Remove/Replace. Clean the fan and heatsink may help, no need to replace.
http://h20181.www2.hp.com/plmcontent/NACSC/SML/


----------



## StartingOver (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a DV8000 laptop and I have a similar problem. The fan is running all the time and making lots of noise.

This is what I have done:

- I cleaned the fan and the heat sink.
- I replaced the thermal paste.
- I downgraded to a very old BIOS version.

I still have the same problem. The fun is running all the time no matter if there are processes running or not. 

Please, can anybody help me with that. I don't want to replace my laptop, it would be a waste but this fan noise is going to force me to do that eventually.


----------



## beut (Jan 4, 2009)

StartingOver said:


> I don't want to replace my laptop, it would be a waste but this fan noise is going to force me to do that eventually.


Why don't you try to replace the fan, it's not expensive

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=DV8000+fan&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

I just replaced the HeatSink/Fan Assembly on my dv9000z last week.
The fan was roaring. Caused by the lubricant prematurely drying out because of the excessive heat from the nVidia video chipset on the motherboard.
I bought a NEW HeatSink/Fan Assembly for $29.00 and I also took the fan apart and put a generous drop of 3-in-One Oil into the bearing hole where the fan shaft goes.
I also noticed that there was NO thermal paste between the CPU and the HeatSink. That was not good, as it was causing the CPU to retain all that excessive heat. Is HP crazy? I put some Arctic Silver Ceramic Thermal Paste on the CPU/HeatSink connection and installed the new lubed HeatSink/Fan assembly.
Now, the laptop runs quieter than before. I also use a 17" dual-fan laptop cooler pad.
Actually all I needed to do was to relube the old fan, as it now works fine. I am keeping it for a backup.
It took 4 hours to take the laptop apart, and 4 hours to put it back together. Download the Service Manual from HP's site for the instructions.


----------



## Halaster (Jul 17, 2008)

StartingOver said:


> I have a DV8000 laptop and I have a similar problem. The fan is running all the time and making lots of noise.
> 
> This is what I have done:
> 
> ...


hey all

I have had problems with my zd 8000 overheating, I don't use a cooling pad - but I gotta clean it out every year or so - I created this guide for cleaning it - I hope it will help other people who have heating problems. Also there is a link for the maintenance manual needed. takes about 5 hours or so in total.

link is:

http://www.realsancristobal.com/myguides/how_to_clean_a_hp_pavilion_zd_80.htm

this is a complete guide for cleaning my HP computer - its a HP Pavilion ZD 8000 - P4 3.2 ghz bought in dec 2005. It still runs smooth and I have had no other problems than the overheating when too much dust have accumulated.

hope this helps someone out there...

/Halaster


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

Halaster,
That is a mighty fine tutorial you made. It will help a lot of people.
I would recommend that you add one step. This step will further increase the life of the CPU and laptop, by dissipating even more heat inside the laptop, especially away from the CPU, which is critical.
After taking all that time to take the laptop apart, clean it out, then reassemble it, why not remove the Heatsink/Fan Assembly from the motherboard (mainboard) and apply new thermal paste to the Heatsink/CPU connection? After a couple of years, the thermal paste will dry out, and loose its heat-dissipating capabilities, and cause excessive heat build-up in the CPU area, shortening the life of the CPU.

Usually all you have to do is remove the 4 screws that attach the Heatsink/Fan Assembly to the CPU. There may be several other screws attaching the assembly to the motherboard, also.

After removing the assembly, remove the old, dried out thermal paste with alcohol applied to a cotton swab or Q-tip. Thoroughly remove all thermal paste from the CPU and the Heatsink. Allow the alcohol to evaporate completely.

Then reapply a thin film of Arctic Silver Ceramic Thermal Paste to the CPU. Do not apply any thermal paste to the Heatsink, as too much thermal paste is not good, and will block the airflow around the connection of the CPU/Heatsink.

I use the Ceramic Thermal Paste as it is not conductive to electricity. The thermal paste with silver particles is slightly conductive to electricity, and if you apply too much of this one, it may short out some component on the motherboard. And, if it eventually dried out to the point where it became "crumbly", some particles may break off and fall onto the mainboard's electrical components, shorting them out.


----------



## Halaster (Jul 17, 2008)

added to guide !


----------



## StartingOver (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi again, thanks so much for the information. The thing is that I do not think this is a problem with the fan. I start my dv8000 and it is quite for a couple of minutes, then, i open the browser and the fan starts for no reason (there is no heavy load at all), then i close the browser and the fan keeps running and making noise. 

How con it be that the fan is on even though there is nothing running? This does not make sense, I do not think it is a fan problem but something else that is causing my fan to run all the time. 

please, any advice? I'm sure im not the only one having this problem. I dont want to throw this very nice laptop away just because of this stupid fan issue.

btw, I have downgraded my bios version to the oldest possible and nothing changes, Also, I have checked my battery and it is in perfect condition


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

To reiterate, laptop fans usually last for several years, then the lubricant on the bearing/shaft dries out or dissipates and causes excessive noise, then total fan failure, which causes the cpu/motherboard to burn up.
They used to use a porous bearing on the fans and soaked the porous material in oil for several weeks to saturate it with oil, which would last for many, many years. Now, they use a ball-bearing type bearing with several bearings and put a small amount of lubricant on the bearings, which last only maybe 2 years, before it needs to be re-lubricated.

In case of the dv9000z (which I have), it uses the defective nVidia video chipset on the motherboard which overheats and causes the fan to run faster and more often, thereby causing the lube in the fan and the thermal paste to dry out even quicker, which in turn causes fan/cpu/motherboard failure even quicker.
You can blow out the dust from the fan turbines with canned air, but that will not help solve the problem. That's a cosmetic short-term fix which does not really fix the problem at all.
If the fan is salvagable (not permanently damaged), I would remove it and put a generous drop of 3-in-One oil into the bearing hole and around the shaft of the fan, then reassemble it, and spin it for several minutes to spread the lube. Then I would hook up the fan to a 5volt power source and let it run for 4-5 hours to make sure it is working correctly, without failure, and without making any loud 'roaring' noises.
Or I would purchase a new fan/heatsink assembly, then remove the fan and lube it as per the above instructions, and test it for 4-5 hours, also.
The most important step is removing all the old thermal paste, and reapplying new Arctic Silver Ceramic Thermal Paste to the CPU/Heatsink connection to dissipate heat away from the CPU/Heatsink assembly and into the cooling tube and to the cooling fins of the exhaust port.

After doing this to my laptop, it's quieter than when I bought it new, and it runs cooler, and I can sleep at night now, and let it run all night long without it burning up! I installed Core Temp ( a free CPU temperature registering program http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/ ) to keep an eye on the internal temperatures.

If you want your laptop to live, this is necessary for it to breath. Otherwise it will die.
Good luck,
Joe2Shoe.


----------



## StartingOver (Jan 21, 2009)

Joe, thanks so much for your advice. You are giving me hope. However I think I must be so naive because there is still something that i don't quite understand, If I'm not running any processes in my computer the fan should not be running at all so I would not need to worry about whether it produces a noise or not when it is running because, again, it should not be running at all. Why do you think my fan is running all the time even when there are no processes running. Note that this happens to me now under both linux and windows and that it did not happen a year ago... 

can you shed some light on this please?

thanks so much!!


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

ditto


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

I beg to differ. The fan will run 'even when no processes are running'. There are always processes running, otherwise the computer would not be on!
The CPU and the GPU (video) both create heat just by turning the laptop on. As long as there is electricity being used, heat is being produced. Electronics 101. And because both are enclosed inside the laptop's small case, along with heat from the hard drive, it becomes even hotter inside. It is normal for fans to come on and go off as the heat rises and falls inside the case. If the fan runs all the time, this is not normal, as the heat is never dissipated inside the case. There is a thermal diode which controls the fans activity, and if this diode is bad, then the fan may run constantly, or not run at all, as this diode senses heat and controls the fan. But, in my opinion, running constantly is better than not running at all, as in BURN UP!
If the fan is coming on and off, then I'd say that's normal, even running for longer periods of time, longer than when the laptop was new. If the fan is making a 'roaring' noise, and not a fast spinning fan noise, then I'd say the lubricant inside the fan's bearing is dried out and the fan will totally fail shortly, and if you leave the laptop on, it may be destroyed by excessive heat damage.


----------



## StartingOver (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks again Joe. 

I know there are always processes running in the background (I'm not new to computers...) so I guess the reason why my fan is always running is that it can not dissipate the heat properly so it needs to be on all the time and still the heat is there. I guess that the causes of it are the following:

- The fan is not lubricated enough: this should not be the case because it makes a perfect normal fan noise, not a grinding noise.

- The termal paste is in bad condition: this is not possible since I replaced it one month ago or so.

- The diode you talked about is dead. Is that possible? Can I replace it? Sometimes the fan noise goes from loud to louder and then loud so I guess the diode is somehow working.

- What could be the other causes? (I think it is not a SW related cause because it happens both in windows and linux)

Joe, do you recommend me to replace the fan even though it makes a normal noise (although constant and loud) ?

thanks and sorry for going over and over again over the same issue, I just don't want to buy a fan just to realize that it is not the problem.


----------



## Halaster (Jul 17, 2008)

Aye,

I'll say - if the fan is not 'roaring' and goes on/off as normal (maybe abit more than when new)- then you need not to worry. be happy its running and working...

try also turn the computer upside down to see if all fans are running - there might be one fan not working (in my comp. it was the middle one) - and the other 2 have to "catch up" for the one not working...

I dont really see the problem - unless its distracting to your work.

other advise could be to disconnect the fan, and get a cooling pad for your computer. they run about $20-$40 depending on the quality and size. 

/Halaster


----------



## JasonDKing (Mar 1, 2009)

I have just finished stripping down and rebuilding my zd8000 using Halster's great guide and following other advice on this thread re-oiled all fan bearings and replaced the thermal paste between the CPU and the heat sink.

The middle fan has not come on yet (I am hoping it will when it is required) and the other two fans switch on and off, which hasn't happend for a long, long time. . . quiter, cooler - all seems good!

Actually since hoping and praying is not my style; does anybody know if the middle fan should work indepently of the other two? It was definately working before my maintenance efforts and I have plugged it back into the mother board, so there is no reason why unplugging it and plugging it back in should have caused a problem; however I have yet to see it spin yet . . .

Jason


----------



## JasonDKing (Mar 1, 2009)

I have just finished stripping down and rebuilding my zd8000 using Halster's great guide and following other advice on this thread re-oiled all fan bearings and replaced the thermal paste between the CPU and the heat sink.

The middle fan has not come on yet (I am hoping it will when it is required) and the other two fans switch on and off, which hasn't happened for a long, long time. . . quieter, cooler - all seems good!

Actually since hoping and praying is not my style; does anybody know if the middle fan should work independently of the other two? It was definitely working before my maintenance efforts and I have plugged it back into the mother board, so there is no reason why unplugging it and plugging it back in should have caused a problem; however I have yet to see it spin yet . . .

Jason


----------



## Seejay89 (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is how my dv8000 sounds...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsK_gQ6FXho

Mine actually cut out whilst recording, this seems to happen all the time now.


----------



## Halaster (Jul 17, 2008)

JASON:

Hi - I do have the same problem - but actually I haven't checked since last clean, and it dont cause any problems at all.

seejay90:

Well - it sure sounds weird !, it do sound like there is a little paper or someshing stuck inside the fan - if not... I would replace it !

/Halaster


----------



## Halaster (Jul 17, 2008)

just checked again - no - my middle fan is not on - dont think I have seen in on in a year or so...

/Halaster


----------



## Seejay89 (Jan 9, 2009)

it does, and it looks as though its caught on a wire but its not all the models are laid out like that. im really baffled by this ive had it put into two different computer stores neither can identify the problem.. thinkin about sending it to HP


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

I personally would not sent it back to HP. Sometimes they damage the laptop's case or housing with dents, etc. And they charge you a bundle of $$$.
I would download the service manual from HP and take the laptop apart and remove the fan/heatsink assembly and remove the fan's blades and find out what the problem is. After the fan is out, check the voltage on the fan's label.
Attach the fan to an AC Adapter with the same voltage output as the fan, and run the fan to determine if it's defective or just needs some lube on the shaft and in the bearing hole.
If you take it apart, put some lube on the fan, after all that trouble, that's the least you can do.

HP Services Media Library
Manuals, Video how-tos for all HP PCs
http://h20181.www2.hp.com/plmcontent/NACSC/SML/
Good luck.


----------



## bainsaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there anyway to control the automatic turn off that dv8000's have or is there a way to control the fan speed and at what temperatures the fan speeds adjust?

Thanks!


----------



## surfereddie (Oct 17, 2009)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN: I have been entered the colon and solved the problem. It is true our DV8000's have a design flaw with the Nivida graphics card creating too much heat and they corrected it by havign the fan on all of the time. Well the fan wears out or needs to be oiled. Anyway, you need to basically tear the entire thing apart to get to the fan. I love my DV8000 and will keep it to be used in my shop on the coffee table in the kitchen somewhere in the house for many many years to come as a surfing laptop.

Here is what I learned: I decided to replace the fan as the noise coming from the fan did not sound as if anything good was taking place.
1. Buy a good screw driver set. I got the German made Felo brand for good torque as some of the screws are very tight.
2. Download the service manual and load it on another laptop or computer so you can follow it as you go.
3. I believe their are 2 types of fans and fan assemlys depending on processor. I have the AMD. I actually got to the fan to make sure I was getting the correct part.
(I also bought replacement set of screws due to striping some with my original crappy screw driver set. Also had to get a tool to remove stripped screws)
4. Purchase thermal paste, I used OCZ Freeze, thats what CompUSA had.
5. Block off about 4 hours of time. It only took me 2 but if you run into problems you don't want to have this stuff laying out and have to come back to it. I coud replace it in 30 minutes now.
6. Download some type of CPU Temp monitoring software. I'm using SpeedFan 4.39 which is a free download. Check it before you do anything to get a gauge of what improvements if any you've acheived. (of course I installed sw after I changed to new fan)
My CPU temps were 45C ish and now 2 weeks later they are up in the 55C range. I'd be interedsted to know what anybody else is seeing. I always run 2 monitors and have for over 2 years.


----------



## JasonDKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Following a strip and re-build the CPU temperature varies in the 45 C to 55 C range that you report; temperature information obtained using the Speedfan utility.

Jason


----------



## surfereddie (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I keep the Speedfan utility on all of the time and have seen 62Celcius temps from time to time. What are "bad" temps and do you have a source for such infomration?


----------



## Chode1964 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello: I solved the problem of my dv8000 overheating. I'm not an I.T. tech but a maintence mechanic so I think a little differently. Don't try this if you don't know what your doing. I dissasembled the laptop and found that the fan was aganst the bottom of the case. So my solution was to mesure out where the fan was on the case bottom and drilled a series of 1/8" holes about 2" diameter in the case bottom. The air comming out now is slightly warm and has yet to over heat as before the fan exhaust was hot enough to burn.


----------



## beut (Jan 4, 2009)

Chode1964 said:


> Hello: I solved the problem of my dv8000 overheating. I'm not an I.T. tech but a maintence mechanic so I think a little differently. Don't try this if you don't know what your doing. I dissasembled the laptop and found that the fan was aganst the bottom of the case. So my solution was to mesure out where the fan was on the case bottom and drilled a series of 1/8" holes about 2" diameter in the case bottom. The air comming out now is slightly warm and has yet to over heat as before the fan exhaust was hot enough to burn.


It's not a good idea to do that . Air circulation has been designed to fit to the laptop configuration . Cool air enters at the hard drive and memory cover drills, absorbs heat from these components , flows throught motherboard, and finally to reach the heatsink, take the heat from the copper and flow out. Do as you said will weaker the designed air flow to cool down other components. The air coming out will be cooler because it takes air directly below the fan but other components will suffer because weaker cool air flow through them .
Think about this: if you break a hole or there is a leak in the air duct leads to your room, the cool air comes to the room will be weaker obviously.


----------



## Chode1964 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I must of done something right Before it would not stay on for more than a half hour under normal use. It has been on for a 2 weeks of heavy use and nothing went wrong so far. The bottom is cool to the touch.


----------



## surfereddie (Oct 17, 2009)

Choade1964, you might want to install that speedfan utility software and watch your temps. It can't hurt. I seriously see this thing running for another 10 years. I'm going to install Ubuntu (linux). When XP is no longer able to do anything. Remember people we have one of the first 64 bit capable chips. Keep your battery out and I seriously see a long life for this laptop somewhere in our homes. Very happy with this purchase 5 years and still going!!!


----------

